# Paper challenging TSH only testing



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6471951/

Good article challenging TSH only testing. And within it there are a lot of good linked articles.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Link not working


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I fixed the link now...not sure what happened.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Conclusion
> 
> It appears that we are witnessing a consequential historic shift in the treatment of thyroid disease, driven by over-reliance on a single laboratory parameter TSH. The focus on biochemistry rather than patient symptom relief should be re-assessed. A joint consideration together with a more personalized approach may be required to address the recent surge in patient complaint rates.


Wouldn't it be nice if this could be presented to every doctor who only tests TSH in hormone replaced patients or patients who have thyroid symptom related complaints!

I for one am someone who has no or close to zero TSH - going on 15 years and multiple bone dexa scans to track diagnosed osteopenia - I am happy to report NO ADDITIONAL bone loss which in my eyes debunks the low TSH low bone myth. After my initial bone scan I did however begin taking calcium supplements and addressing low vitamin D levels.

I'm very thankful I met my OD 10 years ago - the one who ignored TSH and focuses on FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

"We The People"...&#8230;.

When enough people get fed up and start to speak up is how to get things changed....

The complaints have always been there.....but were ignored.

The new wave social media is responsible for the surge of awareness for this issue.....

The more we spread the word the more things will start to change.


----------

